# Sleeper?



## b14sleeper (Dec 31, 2004)

Hey, well ive had my car for about two years now. it is a 1996 nissan sentra gxe. well, what my plans for now are, get a 98 se-r front and rear bumper, and the se-l sideskirts. then get some of those yellow foglights, and the black headlights and corners liuspeed sells. i then want to make custom taillights, that jenns240 ordered, and paint the car black. i will then buy a carbon fiber hood, trunk, fenders, and hopefully c/f lip kit and window spoiler SKZ is making. but the thing is, the car will look pretty stock, and you will not be able to see the carbon fiber to well. so what my question is, what rims should i get, i am debating on black rota slipstreams, or maybe the se-r rims powdercoated black? any suggestions.


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

b14sleeper said:


> Hey, well ive had my car for about two years now. it is a 1996 nissan sentra gxe. well, what my plans for now are, get a 98 se-r front and rear bumper, and the se-l sideskirts. then get some of those yellow foglights, and the black headlights and corners liuspeed sells. i then want to make custom taillights, that jenns240 ordered, and paint the car black. i will then buy a carbon fiber hood, trunk, fenders, and hopefully c/f lip kit and window spoiler SKZ is making. but the thing is, the car will look pretty stock, and you will not be able to see the carbon fiber to well. so what my question is, what rims should i get, i am debating on black rota slipstreams, or maybe the se-r rims powdercoated black? any suggestions.


the tails wont fit at all .. get the se-l tails they are red clear like the ones that jenns240 order.. and the rims get rota slipstreams black in 15 that would looks real hot. good luck on the project ! :thumbup:


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

For someone who has an insult to Honda in their sig, you sure like knock-off Spoon wheels  ...

Black wheels aren't really sleeper anymore. They look really good, but a lot of people have been running them on performance vehicles, and they're kind of a dead giveaway. I'd stick with silver SE-R wheels if you want the sleeper look.


----------



## Jaralaccs (Jan 18, 2004)

samo said:


> For someone who has an insult to Honda in their sig, you sure like knock-off Spoon wheels  ...


the funniest thing about it is that gxe's make less torque than the required to put lug nuts on


----------



## Exalta (Jan 21, 2003)

True, avoid rims that scream "AFTERMARKET" get something stock like SE-R wheels like Samo pointed out or just get rims off another Nissan model that fits your ride


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

hondas are pretty bad ass imo................to bad i dont know that much about them :cheers: minus them haveing a good rwd car (from thi era) i wouldnt mind owning one! but i think se-r wheel's would be the way to go. they are light and since they are used CHEAP!


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

NSX is a good RWD car that dates back all the way to '91. Expensive, but it's RWD.

I think part of a sleeper is it being fast... that probably should be part of the plan too. Nice suspension (coilovers for sure), sick tires, and a VE or DE-T swap should do the trick.


----------



## Nismo1997 (Dec 26, 2003)

get rota slipstreams black they are hot and light weight :thumbup:


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

Nismo1997 said:


> get rota slipstreams black they are hot and light weight :thumbup:


when you get an exhaust dont get a race can or some flashy thing. get a magnaflow universal oval exhaust, aluminized so it isnt shink and get it with out the tip.............that way it looks completly stock! like this


----------

